# Pocket Watch Present



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi ladies and gents,

I'm new to the site but so happy to have finally found it, it's my 40th birthday next year and I was looking for a pocket watch that's used as I think they have more character, I have set a budget of around the Â£600 but I'm not sure what to look for and don't want to get ripped off.

Any information will be great fully received

Thank you


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. A Â£600 budget is pretty generous and should get you a good example of an American Railroad standard timepiece. As well as the watch you will need to factor in the cost of a chain, a fob and,of course, a waistcoat. It may also be advisable to consider getting the watch serviced by somebody reputable (e.g. Roy or Steve) before putting it to regular use.

There are also high quality Swiss pocket watches that rival the accuracy of the American Railroad grades but without the price premium. I have a particular liking for Cortebert watches as supplied to European Railways.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

With your budget you could buy a 9 or possibly 14 carat gold with a decent 15 jewel or above movement.

If you opted for a silver P/W you would be starting at the higher end of the market, as Julian mentioned, factor in the chain costs etc..obviously silver will be cheaper but the effect can be stunning. In my opinion a waistcoat is not a necessity many now wear the watch attached to jeans or other types of apparel.

When purchasing make sure the watch runs for at least ten minutes, inspect the dial closely for cracks and repairs, check the hands adjust cleanly and the winder winds freely. Otherwise your eye is the judge. Good Luck.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi gents,

Thank you for your replies, I've been looking on that auction site just to see how much these can cost and there are some expensive ones about, just not quite sure at the moment where to start looking without going to far afield.

Thank you

James


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

This Wikipedia article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pocket_watch) might help you focus your search.


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Julian Latham said:


> This Wikipedia article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pocket_watch) might help you focus your search.


I'd never read that article- thanks, it looks quite useful.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very good article but a lot to look for when going to purchase a watch..


----------

